# Mythos Schweinsbraten



## Zanderfänger (20. Januar 2007)

Servus,

der eine mag oder kocht ihn so, der andere wiederum so...

Wie bereitet Ihr ihn zu und was sind dabei Eure besonderen Kniffe? #h

Spezialanleitung: http://www.klassikerkochen.de/rezepte/kochen1.htm


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Das hört sich sowas von extrem lecker an! Nur leider ist der Braten, den man kaufen kann, immer nur so gut wie sein Schwein! Bei mir schrumpfen die Dinger immer um so 30-40%. Schade.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Richtig, in noch etwa 1,5 Stunden wird unser heutiger auch um ca. 20% geschrumpft sein. Preiswert war der Schweinehals mit 1,99€ pro Kilo ja, muss jetzt schnell wieder begießen gehen... #h


----------



## gismowolf (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Servus Zanderfänger!
Sieht ja schon ganz appetitlich aus!!
Bei uns zuhause kommt er so auf den Tisch.:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@gismowolf

Ist nicht verkehrt Bruder, kennen uns ja als Feinschmecker des Geselchten... #h


----------



## Lachsy (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

wie wäret es mal mit einem salzbraten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Lachsy schrieb:


> wie wäret es mal mit einem salzbraten
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Auch recht legga aber dann woraus die Soss´!??? :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Der käme jetzt gut #6

Also unsere liebe Lachsy hat mich ja doch neugierig gemacht #h


----------



## Ronen (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

des mit dem salzbraten klingt wirklich gut! Kannte ich noch gar nicht!

Nur sträube ich mich bissl vor dem "nackenfleisch"!

Dürfte doch mit Keule auch gehen, oder??

Des werd ich glatt mal probieren!

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Dirk170478 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Hmm, Schweinsbraten!!! :k 

Bei mir gibts den immer so:

Krustenbraten aus Nacken, Schulter oder Nuß (je nachdem ob lieber mager oder durchwachsen gewünscht)
Schwarte dranlassen und vom Metzger rautenförmig einritzen lassen
pro Person etwa 300 - 400 g einplanen (eher mehr)

Das Ganze leg ich dann 3 Tage lang ein und zwar in folgende Gewürze...

Paprikapulver (scharf und mild), Pfeffer, Salz, Kümmel (gemahlen und ganz), Ingwer, Rosmarin (frisch - 2-3 Zweige), Zwiebeln

Für die Zubereitung hab ich mir extra nen Römertopf mit 6 Kg Fassungsvermögen zugelegt. Wenn ne Feier, dann kommen bei uns meist viele Freunde und Verwandte zum abfressen... :q 

Also wenn dann das Fleisch schön durchgezogen ist (paar Mal drehen und wenden in der austretenden Soße) kommt alles in den besagten Römertopf. 
Unter das Fleisch kommt allerdings vorher noch ne Schicht aus Gemüse. Und zwar...
Paprika, Tomaten, Möhren, Auberginen, Zuchini, Zwiebeln, Kartoffeln und Champignons (alles natürlich grob kleingeschnitten)

Dann kommt die ganze Fuhre in den Ofen (bei mir schon morgens, weil ich mit der 80 Gradmethode koche - geht abba auch bei 200 Grad)

Ist das Fleisch dann gar (bei 80 Grad ~ 1 1/2 Std pro Kg Fleisch, bei 200 Grad ~ 2 Std komplett) kommt der Deckel ab und der Grill des Backofens wird bemüht.
Ich lass meist so ne 1/2 Std den Grill an, danach ist die Kruste schön knusprig und wird schon sehnlichst von einigen Sabbermäulern erwartet.

Als Beilage braucht das Gericht auch net viel dabei, weil ja schon soviel leckeres Gemüse und Kartoffeln in der Soße mit gargekocht sind... #6 

Mein Dad läßt sichs aber meist net nehmen und macht nen goilen Krautsalat auf Jugoart dabei. Der paßt da natürlich zu wie Ar*ch auf Eimer!!!    

Dann noch en Stangenweißbrot und das eine oder andere Glaserl Wein und Bier.

Ui, jetzt läuft mir selbst schon wieder der Sabber #c :q !!!
Abba nix gibts für mich bis Ostern, hab mir grad ne Fastenzeit verordnet (schlimm wie der Bauch über Winter wächst)
Deshalb gibts für Vadder momentan nur schmale Kost!
Aber freu mich schon auf Ostern... Hat auch was!|uhoh: 

Greez


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Ronen schrieb:


> Nur sträube ich mich bissl vor dem "nackenfleisch"!
> 
> Dürfte doch mit Keule auch gehen, oder??


Mein Gutster, der Nacken hat halt den Vorteil dass er nicht furztrocken wird. :m


----------



## Marc38120 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

den trick mit der kartoffel, kenne ich von meiner oma, die praktiziert es auch so!!!

MfG 

marc


----------



## Heilbutt (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schweinebraten (egal aus welchem Teil des Schweins)
in der Pfanne scharf anbraten (vorher Salz, Pfeffer,Kümmel,..)
dann in einer offenen Bratform ins Rohr, bei so 180-200°C,
zusammen mit viel Zwiebeln, Karotten, usw.
Wichtig:
Während der Garzeit von ca. 2 Stunden (je nach Größe)
den Braten und auch den Koch regelmäßig mit gutem
Landbier begießen!|supergri 
Anschließend die Soße passieren, evtl. das gegarte 
Gemüse pürieren und mit in die Soße (damit sie schön 
eindickt),...
Dazu fränkische Kartoffelklöße und Krautsalat!!#6 

...und der Tag ist dein Freund...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Der kommt gut... #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. März 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Exquisit |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schweinenacken auf Salzmeer 

1,5 kg Schweine-Nacken ohne Knochen
4 Knoblauchzehen
frisch geschroteter schwarzer Pfeffer
1,5 kg Meersalz
Zubereitungszeit: 2 Stunden + Marinierzeit: 1 Tag

1. Den Schweine-Nacken unter fließendem, kaltem Wasser waschen und mit Küchenpapier gründlich trockentupfen. Den Knoblauch abziehen, durch eine Knoblauchpresse drücken und das Fleisch damit einreiben. Das Fleisch rundherum pfeffern.

2. Das Fleisch in einen Behälter geben, mit Alufolie verschließen und für 1 Tag zum Marinieren in den Kühlschrank stellen.

3. Den Backofen auf 220° C (Umluft 200° C) vorheizen und ein Backblech mit Meersalz ausstreuen. Das Salz sollte ungefähr 2 Zentimeter hoch aufgeschüttet sein. Das Backblech in den vorgeheizten Backofen schieben und das Salz etwa 15 Minuten erhitzen.

4. Das Backblech aus dem Ofen nehmen und das Schweinefleisch auf das heiße Salz geben. Das Backblech zurück in den Ofen schieben und das Fleisch in 1 Stunde 45 Minuten garen. Während dieser Garzeit nicht die Backofentür öffnen!

5. Das fertig gegarte Fleisch vom Salz nehmen, in Alufolie wickeln und 10 Minuten ruhen lassen. Zum Servieren in Scheiben schneiden.

6. Dazu isst man wahlweise Brat-Kartoffeln oder Kartoffelsalat und Krautsalat.

Guten Appetit!

Quelle


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ist bald wieder Saison :g


----------



## mot67 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

hab grad den mutzbraten angetestet, leider nicht über birkenholz gegrillt, war trotzdem lecker


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@mot67

So ähnlich...


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Es ist wieder Sonntag... #v

Antivegan


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

DAS OFFIZIELLE VIDEO!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schaut mal Osterbraten #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Der Ösi weiß was gut ist... :m 

 Surbraten

*1 - 2 kg gesurter Schweinsbauch, 
Knoblauch (Menge nach persönlichem Geschmack), Kümmel, Pfeffer,
 ca.1kg Kartoffel, Salz, Fett zum Braten.

 *​ *  Das Surfleisch abtupfen, in eine  Pfanne Fett geben, Fleisch rundum scharf anbraten, aufgießen, das Fleisch mit  der Schwarte nach unten 10 Minuten im vorgeheizten Rohr braten, dann Schwarte  kreuzweise einschneiden, mit Knoblauch, Pfeffer nachwürzen, mit Kümmel bestreuen  und mit der Schwarte nach oben weiterbraten. Nach ½Stunde den Braten mit dem  Saft begießen. Die geschälten Kartoffel in Scheiben schneiden (ca.1cm), neben  dem Fleisch in die Pfanne legen, ca. 1½cm mit Suppe oder Wasser aufgießen und  eine ¾Stunde braten. Damit die Kruste braun und knusprig wird, 10 Minuten vorm  Ende mit Bier einpinseln und bei starker Oberhitze bräunen. Dazu schmecken  Semmelknödel, Sauerkraut oder Rettichsalat.  *​


----------



## fireline (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

des mit dem surfleisch is gschmacksache,bei uns wird der schweinsbraten aus dem rohen schweinefleisch gebraten,aus dem surfleisch machen wir geselchtes 




Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Dazu schmecken  Semmelknödel, Sauerkraut oder Rettichsalat. ​





...dazu passt auch der erdäpfel- und der endiviensalat 

mfg


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Albert, der is arg guat! #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Zu Gast in Dänemark :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Böhmischer #h


----------



## mot67 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

letztens die sendung gesehen, das wasser läuft mir immer noch im mund zusammen:

wammerl nach schuhbeck #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Passauer |wavey:


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

...meine freunde sind mit trænen gegangen....danke....ernst

andre


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schweinebraten nach Wildart :b


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Bissl Abwechslung :vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schlesischer |clown:


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Eingelegter Schwabe


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@ernst, bei all den rezepten, wie schwer bist du?


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ernst, bei all den rezepten, wie schwer bist du?


Dirk, 1,85m - 100 =  нормально :m


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Gibbet denn nur noch Tröts zum neidisch werden? )


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Gibbet denn nur noch Tröts zum neidisch werden? )


 почему! Schicke DIR morgen gerne den halben Braten zwecks Anteilnahme nach Strausberg.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Strau*ß*berg landet in Thüringen. Aber die brauchens vlt. 
1,80 m 120 kg
Außerdem müßtest du dann zur Post.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Strau*ß*berg landet in Thüringen. Aber die brauchens vlt.
> 1,80 m 120 kg
> Außerdem müßtest du dann zur Post.


Hatte es doch vorher extra auf Strausberg geändert.



> 1,80 m 120 kg


Heißes Kampfgewicht!!! |jump:


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Bin eben heißer Typ und *nicht* w... Bru...!


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Bin eben heißer Typ und *nicht* w... Bru...!


Halbblut! Halb Mensch halb Tier...


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Räuchtier!


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Backschinken |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Österreicher |director:


----------



## nordman (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

so'n schweinkram...#d


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



nordman schrieb:


> so'n schweinkram...#d


Besser als rohes Toastbrot mit Ketchup... |uhoh:


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schweinsbrüstel :z

Variante


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Schnell dazu gemacht... #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Warum mögen Männer eigentlich so gerne Schweinebraten, das müsste doch festzustellen sein ?

Ich habe auch schon eine Heidenangst, dass meine Frau zu rechtzeitig den Braten entdeckt, den ich nach erfolgreichem Einkauf vorübergehend im Gefrierschrank "geparkt" habe.

Der friert dann auch meistens 2 Monate oder länger, bis ich die günstige Gelegenheit nutze, vorsichtig den Vorschlag zu machen, etwas besonders Leckeres am Sonntag zu braten!

Ist doch irgendwie pervers, dass man nicht mal sich dazu bekennen kann: Ja, ich habe einen schönen Schweinebraten gekauft und den möchte ich uns gerne braten!


*Hoffentlich sind Eure Frauen verständnisvoller1
Karauschenjäger
.............................................................*

.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@Karauschenjäger

Eventuell die falsch gesinnte Frau!? :q 

Besser das Schweinerne direkt verwerten und nicht erst zwei Monate im Gefrierfach parken... |smash:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKRGtfMKj2Y

Beste Grüße, Ernst


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Warum mögen Männer eigentlich so gerne Schweinebraten
> .


 
Weil das lecker ist und man da ordentlich einen drauf saufen kann, bei all dem Fett! Auf jedes Kilo Schweinsbraten passt eine Buddel Doppelköm - locker!#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Mampf, schönes Video dabei. :g


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ausgefallener Kracher #h


----------



## slowhand (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Wie goil. Ein Schweinebraten-Porno!|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



slowhand schrieb:


> Wie goil. Ein Schweinebraten-Porno!|supergri


Dann denk bloß an die Verhütung.


----------



## slowhand (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@Zanderfänger

Ich glaube, Du stehst auf Bilder. Hast Du nicht neulich noch so einen "Zeigt-mir-das-Innenleben-Eurer-Rolle-Porno" ins Rollen gebracht?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ja Stefan, auf solch schmierige Themen wie mit den Rollen steh ich auch... #6


----------



## slowhand (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Ja Stefan, auf solch schmierige Themen wie mit den Rollen steh ich auch... #6



Hab ich's mir doch gedacht, die Hesse' und die schmierigen Themen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ich orientier mich halt strack an Münsteranern wie Dir. :vik:


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

und ich hatte gestern mal wieder flæskesteg:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Andre Du meinst dein Grundnahrungsmittel!


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Andre Du meinst dein Grundnahrungsmittel!



leider sind die dænen fast resistent bezueglich neuerungen ihres bratens....

...sie dulden nur flæskesteg...das eine und heilige rezept....#d

....dabei kann man mit diesem geilen stueck so viel anstellen:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Lass sie Andre, die wissen halt nicht was "wirklich" gut ist... :g


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...sie dulden nur flæskesteg...das eine und heilige rezept....#d


 
HER DAMIT! Was ist das für´n Rezept...???


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

flæskesteg ist schon der hammer....aber andere sachen gehen auch...

na carsten....bekommst hunger ...was?:q


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> HER DAMIT! Was ist das für´n Rezept...???




da war er wieder schneller:q....die plautze

www.flæskesteg.dk

da haste es


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

eine seite fuer schweine:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



andre23 schrieb:


> eine seite fuer schweine:m


 
Mich hat am Wochendende ein Schwein fast gekillt, ich muß doch wissen, wie ich mich am besten räche...:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Andre, kauf Dir mal ne gescheite Tastatur, nicht so eine mit Dänenhyroglüfen. Dein Link funzt net. :m http://www.flaeskesteg.dk/


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Los jetzt Carsten! Die Storry! Wir helfen dir dann auch bei deinem Rachefeldzug!


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Mich hat am Wochendende ein Schwein fast gekillt, ich muß doch wissen, wie ich mich am besten räche...:m



geht die seite bei euch auf???...bei mir nicht?..wenn ich sie direkt aufrufe ja|uhoh:....kein wunder...bin ja ´ne sau...

www.flæskesteg.dk


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Andre, kauf Dir mal ne gescheite Tastatur, nicht so eine mit Dänenhyroglüfen. Dein Link funzt net. :m http://www.flaeskesteg.dk/



funzt doch erst....siehe letztes post....:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Los jetzt Carsten! Die Storry! Wir helfen dir dann auch bei deinem Rachefeldzug!


 
Soll ich das echt erzählen...?

Ey, das ist sowas von peinlich...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Egal, wir lachen auch nicht!

P.S. Höchstens virtuell und das tut nicht weh, versprochen.


----------



## andre23 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Egal, wir lachen auch nicht!


#6:q:q:q:q:q|jump:


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Egal, wir lachen auch nicht!


 
OK, das war so:
Ich wurde "von jemandem" gebeten, ein Schwein auf einen Anhänger zu verladen. Die Sau hatte so um die 6 Zentner!!!
Das Viech wollte nicht aus seinem Kabuff!
Ich schlang also ein Seil um den lecker Haufen Mett...
Der Knecht/Gehilfe/Sklave hielt einen Elektroschocker an des Schwein´s Arsch
Das Tier gab unvermittelt (aber verständlicherweise) Vollgas...
Und trampelte mich unter die Erdbeeren...
Nun tut mir alles weh...

AuaAua Aua....


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ich lach nicht!


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

:q:vik::vik::q:vik::vik::q


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Jaaaa, sehr lustig,....

Ich geh´echt am Stock nach der Schweinerei....


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich lach nicht!


Bin vor lauter "mpf lach net" fast an meinem Rippchenknochen erstickt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ungelogen! Ich hab vor ca. 25-30 Jahren mal jemanden kennengelernt, der hatte nen Loch in der Stirnplatte, sein Bruder hatte ihn beim Versuch, ein Schwein mit nem Vorschlaghammer zu töten, getroffen. Sei froh, wenn du keine solche bleibenden Schäden beibehälst.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ihr seid doch alle doof...|bigeyes

Da werde ich fast von meinem Essen totgetrampelt und ihr findet das lustich!

Ist Euch schon mal eine Sau auf den Brustkorb getreten???

Das tut echt weh!:r


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

@carsten, neben eben beschriebenem Typ habe ich mal bei einer Treibjagd gesehen, welch blaue Flecken der "Streifschuß" von einem Wildschwein am Oberschenkel eines Treibers verursacht hat, ich kann deine Schmerzen verstehen, aber lustig ist es doch trotzdem, oder?  Da hast du noch Jahre was zu erzählen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @carsten, neben eben beschriebenem Typ habe ich mal bei einer Treibjagd gesehen, welch blaue Flecken der "Streifschuß" von einem Wildschwein am Oberschenkel eines Treibers verursacht hat, ich kann deine Schmerzen verstehen, aber lustig ist es doch trotzdem, oder?  Da hast du noch Jahre was zu erzählen.


 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bei einer Treibjagd schonmal mit einer Schrotflinte angeschossen wurde, hasse ich diese Sau trotzdem und wünsche mir ihr Filet auf dem Holzkohlengrill...#6 Lecker...:vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Machs doch, du wirst sicher gleich jeden Schmerz vergessen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Rache ist Blutwurst...:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ich dachte Filet?


----------



## schrauber78 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich lach nicht!


 
*prust* ich auch nicht... *prust*


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich dachte Filet?


 
Ein richtig leckerer, mit Knoblauch gepickter und im Schlauch geschmorter Braten aus der Hüfte von dem Mistvieh wäre auch sehr schmackhaft! Ich würde mir auch die Filetspitzen von dem Schei*teil auf´n Holzkohlengrill legen. Das wäre mehr als legga und sicher köstlich und die Sau bekäme, was sie verdient...#6


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Ich dachte bisher, nur Ernst ( Zanderfänger) wäre hier der " Sack" , der einen in diesem Forumsteil sadomasochistisch vergewaltigt, aber es gibt noch mehrere von solchen Leuten? ! )


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher, nur Ernst ( Zanderfänger) wäre hier der " Sack" , der einen in diesem Forumsteil sadomasochistisch vergewaltigt, aber es gibt noch mehrere von solchen Leuten? ! )


 
Was kann ich dafür, dass ich anscheinend der Einzige bin, der hier schonmal ein Schwein von unten gesehen hat...???
Die Tierchen sind gefährlich!
Ich sage immer: "Friss es, bevor es dich frisst..."


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Was ist denn letztendlich aus der Wutz geworden - Schlachtplatte oder Schmalzfleisch? #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Was ist denn letztendlich aus der Wutz geworden - Schlachtplatte oder Schmalzfleisch? #6


 
Die hängt jetzt am Haken und träumt von besseren Zeiten und 25% von dem Zeugs sind meins...:vik:


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Von wegen dem von unten sehen, war`s ne Sau oder Eber? )


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Von wegen dem von unten sehen, war`s ne Sau oder Eber? )


 
Eine Sau, das hat mich aber auch nicht fröhlicher gestimmt...

Ich habe mir das Hinterviertel unter´n Nagel gerissen, da kann man lecker Sachen mit machen...


----------



## andre23 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

#6und schon sind wir wieder beim flæskesteg:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



andre23 schrieb:


> #6und schon sind wir wieder beim flæskesteg:q


 
Siehst du...#6

...von wegen offtopic


----------



## slowhand (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Eine Sau, das hat mich aber auch nicht fröhlicher gestimmt...
> 
> Ich habe mir das Hinterviertel unter´n Nagel gerissen, da kann man lecker Sachen mit machen...



Du Ferkel, ich glaube, das ist in Deutschland strafbar. Zumindest gesellschaftlich nicht sehr angesehen... Da empfehle ich doch eher, die Sau zu essen!


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



slowhand schrieb:


> Du Ferkel, ich glaube, das ist in Deutschland strafbar. Zumindest gesellschaftlich nicht sehr angesehen... Da empfehle ich doch eher, die Sau zu essen!


 
Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden! Das war ja nur ein viertel, also der halbe Ars*h von dem Schwein! Mit sowas kann man in der Hinsicht nicht mehr viel anfangen, außer, es aufzuessen...:m
Außerdem hasse ich halbe Sachen...:g


----------



## slowhand (7. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden! Das war ja nur ein viertel, also der halbe Ars*h von dem Schwein! Mit sowas kann man in der Hinsicht nicht mehr viel anfangen, außer, es aufzuessen...:m
> Außerdem hasse ich halbe Sachen...:g



Gut, da bin ich beruhigt. Schwein essen geht klar...


----------



## HOX (7. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das war ja nur ein viertel, also der halbe Ars*h von dem Schwein! Mit sowas kann man in der Hinsicht nicht mehr viel anfangen, außer, es aufzuessen...:m



Na, wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst...klick mich!!!

Lautsprecher anschalten!

Viel Spass damit!

Lg HOX


----------



## slowhand (7. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



HOX schrieb:


> Na, wenn Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst...klick mich!!!
> 
> Lautsprecher anschalten!
> 
> ...



Den Vogel kenn' ich schon, der hat echt die Pfanne heiß... Wenn der mal nicht abends in seiner Bude Frikadellen verkauft...mit Spezialsoße vom Chef...:g


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Richtig gescheit die Wampe voll. :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Richtig gescheit die Wampe voll. :m


 
Das liest sich aber extrem lecker. So werde ich wohl einen Teil meiner Sau zubereiten. Die Rache ist mein. Nur leider hat mein Backofen vorgestern seinen Geist aufgegeben....:c Dann gibt´s eben Sauerfleich...


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Mach das *Carsten* und denk mir wegen dem Backofen, an deine Sig mit dem Zahn der Bisamratte...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Vernichtungsmaschine. :q


----------



## andre23 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Vernichtungsmaschine. :q



ne,ne ernst...die bin ich....sauber#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*2008** |wavey:*


----------



## gismowolf (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Am Sonntag gab`s bei uns wieder mal ein " Surbratl ",das sah dann so aus!Dazu gabs dann noch Semmelknödel und Radisalat!


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Das Sauerkraut wird am besten so zubereitet: Reichlich (gute Hand voll) gewürfelten Bauchspeck, die abgeschnittene Schwarte kommt auch in den Topf, im Topf auslassen, eine klein gewürfelte Zwiebel darin kurz andünsten, eine große Dose Sauerkraut dazu, die Dose mit Wasser füllen und dieses aufgießen, einen guten Schuß Essig, einen kleinen säuerlichen Apfel (gerieben oder besser fein gewürfelt), wenig Salz, gut Pfeffer aus der Mühle, 5 Lorbeerblätter, 10 Wacholderbeeren und ganz wichtig zwei bis drei Eßlöffel Zucker dazugeben. Schön umrühren und verschlossen weichkochen. Nach einer halben Stunde abschmecken (es muß ganz leicht süßlich sein) und evtl. Flüssigkeit nachgeben. Dabei tut auch ein guter Schuß Weißwein (einer in den Topf, einer in den Mund) nicht weh. Am besten wird das Kraut, wenn man es, wenn es fertig ist, vom Feuer nimmt und erst vor dem Anrichten noch einmal kurz aufkocht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Niederbayer*


----------



## höcht (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

jup, da wohn ich^^ aber wir machn s schweinas immer selber


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Hallo Zanderfänger,
wenn man ein richtig gutes Sauerkraut bereiten will. sollte man keines aus der Dose verwenden und auf keinen Fall irgendwelchen Essig rein schütten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Hessen (Ebbelwoi-Region) sowas üblich ist, bei meinen Freunden an der Ohm jedenfalls nicht. 5 Lorbeerblätter reichen für einen halben Eimer, für weniger wird das Kraut bitter. Bauchspeck und Zwiebel gehen in Ordnung, ich mache noch etwas Möhrenwürfel rein. Statt des geriebenen Apfel ist in manchen Gegenden eine geriebene Kartoffel zum Binden üblich, ich mach's nicht und ich koche auch nicht ganz weich, weil mir der Biss wichtig ist.
Aber was solls; soll jeder machen wie's ihm schmeckt  - nix für ungut (nicht persönlich nehmen)

Gruß in die Sauerkrautrunde
Schwefi


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Noch´n legger Ösi*


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Weihnachtsbraten mit Grünkohl*
_1 kg durchwachsenen Schweinebraten_
_Salz, Pfeffer_
_750 g Grünkohl_
_3 EL Rapsöl_
_3 Bund Suppengrün_
_4 Pfefferkörner_
_1 Lorbeerblatt_
_1 zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe_
_1 Zwiebel_
_100 ml Rotwein_
_100 g Crème fraîche_
_3 große Zwiebeln_
_3 EL Schweineschmalz_
Schweinebraten mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und im Bräter in heißem Rapsöl von allen Seiten anbraten. Suppengrün waschen, putzen und kleinschneiden. Zwiebel abziehen und würfeln. Suppengrün, Zwiebelwürfel, Pfefferkörner, Lorbeerblatt und Knoblauch zum Fleisch geben, 1/8 l Wasser angießen und im Backofen bei 200°C 60-70 Minuten garen.
Zwischendurch immer wieder mit der Flüssigkeit übergießen, nach Bedarf heißes Wasser angießen. Nach Ende der Garzeit Bratenfond durch ein Sieb gießen, aufkochen und mit Rotwein und Crème fraîche abschmecken.
Grünkohl waschen, von den Rippen streifen und hacken. Zwiebeln abziehen und würfeln, Zwiebelwürfel in Schweineschmalz glasig dünsten. Grünkohl hinzugeben und unter ständigem Wenden braten. Mit Salz und Muskat würzen und ca. 40 Minuten garen.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

son braten is schon was feines #6

@zanderfänger
 Dabei tut auch ein guter Schuß Weißwein (einer in den Topf, einer in den Mund) nicht weh.

der is auch mal gut,so wird gekocht :q


----------



## Gourmet (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Hallo fischende Köche (oder umgekehrt)

habe nicht alle Rezepte gelesen,aber einen guten Tip hätte ich parat.
Kauft bestes Schweinefleisch!!! Am besten Schwäbisch Hällisches Schwein.
Kostet zwar mind.dreimal so viel wie das herkömmliche,mit Spritzen hochgezüchtetes Wasserfleisch das ohne Geschmack  müde in der Pfanne liegt.Und dann bitte nicht marinieren.Salz entzieht dem Fleisch den Saft und gart es dabei.Der Enteffekt es wird trocken.

Allen ein gutes Gelingen
PS. Zum bayrischen Schweinsbraten  Kümmel nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Passt!*


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Wammerl*


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Schweinsbraten mit Kruste*

Zutaten für 8 Personen

2 kg Schweinebraten 
aus der Schulter mit Schwarte 
Salz, Pfeffer aus der Mühle
1 Esslöffel Schweineschmalz 
1 Teelöffel Kümmel 
1 Esslöffel Weiche Butter 
1 Liter Schwaben Bräu DAS SCHWARZE

Zubereitung: Den Schweinebraten unter fließendem Wasser kurz abspülen und trockentupfen. Die Schwarte mit einem scharfen Messer rautenförmig einschneiden. Den Braten von allen Seiten mit Salz und Pfeffer kräftig einreiben. Den Ofen auf 220 °C vorheizen und in der Fettpfanne das Schweineschmalz erhitzen. Den Braten mit der Schwarte nach unten hineinlegen und mit 1/4 l heißem Wasser übergießen. 15 Min. anbraten. Dann die Backofentemperatur auf 180 °C reduzieren, das Fleisch umdrehen und weitere 2 Stunden braten. Dabei ab und zu heißes Wasser angießen, damit der Braten nicht anbrennt. Den Kümmel im Mörser zerstoßen. Kümmel mit der weichen Butter vermischen. 30 Min. vor Ende der Bratzeit die Kruste damit bestreichen. Die letzten 20 Min. den Ofen auf Oberhitze stellen und den Braten mehrmals mit dem dunklen Bier begießen. Den fertigen Schweinebraten aus dem Ofen nehmen und vor dem Anschneiden 10 Min. ruhen lassen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Von der Schulter*


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Heuer geschmatzt*


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Heuer geschmatzt*



Hmmm, der sieht aber gut aus!:l


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

*Für Carsten* #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> *Für Carsten* #h



Danke, aber bei mir gibt´s morgen was viel besseres...|rolleyes

Einen Hasen...:m

Aber lecker Schweinsbraten...das hätte auch mal wieder was!


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Carsten, nen Wild-/Feld- oder Stallhasen!?

Für demnächst...


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Carsten, nen Wild-/Feld- oder Stallhasen!?
> 
> Für demnächst...



`Nen Feldhasen! Ich hoffe, da ist nicht allzuviel Schrot drin....#t


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Der ist gut, so schön in Buttermilch eingelegt, rohe Klöße und Rotkohl dazu. :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Der ist gut, so schön in Buttermilch eingelegt, rohe Klöße und Rotkohl dazu. :m



Den mache ich mir immer mit schön viel Knoblauch und Thymian im Bräter! Rotkohl ja, Klöße nein! Salzkartoffeln, lecker Soße, Rosenkohl....#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mythos Schweinsbraten*

Jo schön Rosenkohl mit Speck bei und der Kollege freut sich über die Abgase...


----------

